# No luck with Diabolica ooth



## Medusa Mantis (Nov 11, 2006)

I procured a Diabolica ooth from Tanzania and arrived in three days. It has been incubating in a 55%H and 85F container. Misted everyday but I just opened it up since it was taking too long to hatch and found no viable nymphs and only 4-5 actually were visible as black dried out glob of protein. No distinguisable head or body parts. Anybody else have luck with Diabolica ooth? Thanks for sharing your experience.

M.M.


----------



## Ian (Nov 11, 2006)

Sorry to hear that. I have had some Idolomantis ooths from tanz, and unfortauntely I can share the same story. All eggs were dry inside; hard a black.

Alan didn't have any success with his ooths either (the ones he got from his captive bred specimens)...which was such a shame.

Seems like these are quite tricky.


----------



## vincecater (Nov 12, 2006)

I'v also had the same problem, I opened my Ido ooth up to find absolutelt no eggs  

Vince


----------



## yen_saw (Nov 15, 2006)

MOst of the ootheca from Africa are dud or hatched. They collect them in the wild so you have to be really lucky to get one fresh ootheca.


----------

